# Liquid not getting absorbed



## BoboVA (5/5/20)

Hey guys, so I just got some vape mail with new 100vg% liquids, only even after around 10 minutes there still isn't any liquid being absorbed by the cotton, I already ....ed up my coil by this. But I just want to find a time when it does work,

Does anyone else have had the same problem?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/5/20)

@vicTor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (5/5/20)

hi, what is the device/tank/coil ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (5/5/20)

100%vg liquids are rare, usually the flavoring is PG based. This will be really thick. As above what tank/RDA ? I would think that any sub ohm tank would struggle with pre made coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (5/5/20)

No,
But try additional dilution.1-2ml distilled water per 100ml depending on viscosity.
Or PG if you're not allergic/reactive to it. I don't know the ratio for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

